# Are You Going To Subscribe to High Voltage?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Will you be subscribing to the new premium channel on XM, XM 202 High Voltage, home of Opie & Anthony?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No. I am not an XM sub but I think that they are largely an NY phenomenon. When Infinity pushed Don & Mike aside for them ratings went down in several markets and D&M did not so very well in mid afternoon either. 

I suppose that there is some kind of market out there but persaonally I dont think it is all that large especially ona premium basis.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Not a chance. I don't go for the shock-jock bathroom humor. BUT - that being said, if it'll bring more subscribers, more power to them - so long as they don't get rid of what *I* like, it's fine by me - nobody's forcing me to listen to them.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

No, I hate to see them start charging for these kind of programs. I do have to admit though that I listen to the Monsters in the Morning on Extreme.

I first heard their afternoon show on vacation in Daytona Beach last year. When I got XM I noticed they had a morning show. I only drive 6 miles to work so I only here them for about 10 minutes a day.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Just not my cup of tea. I don't mind them being there.

UNLESS their presence prevented the return of Special X.

UNLESS their presence caused XM to drop On The Rocks.

OK, I guess I am getting steamed up now! 

(I just miss my favorite shows. I would subscribe to Special X.)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yup, I'm on board. I'm getting tired of explaining why I say "OKaayy, terrific" whenever someone says something really stupid or boring......

My prediction, they are gonna sound like they have tourettes syndrome once they first get on so they can drop the F bomb as many times as they can JUST BECAUSE THEY CAN.......


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I can see that happening too Bob, it's gonna be great!

I hope they eventually put out some WOW bumber stickers with the XM logo.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

For the uninitiated, the WOW bumper stickers were a promotional device where they encouraged female listeners to show their support for the show by flashing their chest Mardi Gras style to vehicles bearing the sticker on Wednesday. It stood for Whip'em Out Wednesdays.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep, I have already pre-ordered for my car and PCR.

Here is the pre-order link.

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/oa_activation.jsp


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't look now, but this will help sell 500,000 XM subscriptions in the New York and Philly areas alone. Smart move on XM's part to provide the first "killer app" of the format (No commercials and deeper playlists was enough for me, but the rest of the "free radio" public need more of a nudge).


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Besides this what other kind of programming will be available on this channel. I went to the Xm page the only description available was for the Opie and Anthony show.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

as of now it is apparently O&A followed by "encore presentations" of O&A. The name suggests that it might, at some point include something else.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

At first they will only have live shows (I'm assuming in the afternoon drive time east coast) with rebroadcasts after that in the other timeslots, like Playboy does with Night Calls. They may add other shows later, but no announcements have been made yet (although the hardcore fans will be happy to know that they can listen 24/7 at first)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It was reported that after a while there also will be best of O&A shows. Early on there won't be any Best of, since the show just started, but after a few months it should start.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I could be wrong but I thought that the live show would be morning drive. Again I could be way off on this.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I was just assuming afternoon drive as that was their old time slot (and these two weren't the get out of bed early types, nor were their fans).

But hey, who knows, it's all speculation at this part......


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

From the XM High Voltagfe web site

Coming to XM: Opie & Anthony!

The wait is over! Opie & Anthony will be heard exclusively on XM's newest premium channel, High Voltage - XM 202!

Starting October 4, Opie & Anthony are BACK! Every weekday morning 6-10AM ET and 7-11AM PT, with encores throughout the day.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I stand corrected. Wow, they'll devote a show to whining about getting up 4 am every day......

Then again, getting to go up against Howard on the East Coast will be a challenge they are hankering for.....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Bob, look what I found on XMFan


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Heh, Heh.... It starts..........


----------



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

I would not pay for that :nono: :nono:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

You don't have to pay for the bumper stickers. They're promotional frebies they hand out (or they were in the WNEW days)....

As for the channel itself.... well, $1.99 a month is worth it......


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope, I'm a Sirius subscriber (I need good reception here and was told it worked much better in the mountains and forests - I like XM's programming selection better) but I wouldn't anyways. $2/mo for garbage shock jocks from the east coast? Yeah, right...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

One mans trash is another mans treasure


----------

